# Mylar 1mil or 2 mil?



## Viracocha711 (Mar 19, 2007)

Is the 1 mil mylar to thin to work with? Should I go with the 2 mil?


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey whats up,

You can use the 1 if you want, that's what were using and it is indeed very thing, but will deffinetely do the job.  Check out our journal and you can see, we actually switched from the black and white panda film to mylar to cut down on costs.


----------

